# Devonviolet Acres Poultry Journal



## Devonviolet (Dec 19, 2014)

When we bought our little five acre farm, it came with a turkey hen, and two chickens. All of them were purchased at the local feed store, by the previous owner, and they did not know what breeds they were.








 

From what I can tell, and what others have told me, the turkey hen is most likely Narragansett. While she is currently not laying, she did lay several eggs a week until recently. Most likely shorter days had something to do with that.

As for the chickens I think they are both Rhode Island Reds.  The hen is at least three years old and is no longer laying.

Th previous owners said the rooster had tried to spur the husband, so warned us to be careful.

We have now owned the property for one week, and have been in the chicken yard multiple times, with no signs of aggression, on the part of the rooster. Although, the other day, I was dropping pieces of apple core over the fence (making sure each bird got a fair share). At one point the rooster did snipe at the turkey when she got what he seemed to think was his treat.

A few days ago I was in the chicken yard, and realized that the turkey seemed to like being petted on her back and neck. She squats to almost sitting and closes her eyes, when I am petting her.   It's so sweet!  

Yesterday, I let myself into the chicken yard, and the turkey came up to me and half squatted so I could pet her.  She relaxed down and seemed to be enjoying being petted.  The rooster came close, and stayed there, so I thought he wanted to be petted also. When I reached out to pet his back, he jumped away - but only a couple inches. So I went back to petting the hen. Well, all of a sudden, the rooster squawked and jumped at me with his feet hitting my arm.  I screamed out and stood up, because it caught me off guard.  He then kept his distance, but seemed to be watching me warily.

About 30 minutes later, DH was in the chicken yard, filling the feed and changing the water.  The hen came near DH, so he reached out to pet her.  She squawked and the rooster started running toward DH with an aggressive posture.  Without thinking DH put his foot up to block the attack. The rooster backed off, so DH went back to his work. Once again the rooster attacked and was blocked by DH's size 13 boot - he did not kick the rooster, but the rooster bounced off his foot and came back for more. Each time DH took a step forward, so the rooster wouldn't think he was scared. This continued for about 10 more attacks.  It finally stopped when DH started running toward the rooster - in attack mode of his own. He then swung his foot like he was going to kick the rooster, but did not make contact (and did not intend to make contact). At that point the rooster ran away, and kept his distance. 

DH needed to clean the water container, so took it out of the chicken yard.  After hearing what happened to DH, I went out to help him, when he took the water back. I took a broom with me, to block any attacks.

When we got back into the yard the turkey came to me to be petted, and the hen and rooster stayed together in another part of the yard. So, this time there were no attacks.

DH acted instinctively. Defended himself without harming the bird. Did he handle the situation correctly?

DH wanted me to tell y'all that he thinks the roo is one of the most beautiful birds he has ever seen. But for future reference, he wants to know if y'all can tell him how to cook an old bird?


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 19, 2014)

tell DH that the tough old birds make great dumplings....  the hen turkey is wanting to be bred not petted and the rooster is jealous and defending his 'woman'.  DH did the right thing in blocking the attacks.  if not discouraged very vigorously the rooster will continue to flog anyone who comes into his space.  i have a Rhode island red roo that is really bad to attack anyone who comes into his space so every time i go out there i chase him before he even thinks about chasing me.  this went on for weeks until he was more afraid of me then i was him and he finally left me alone.  i never hit him or hurt him, just chased him.   i have to remind him ever once in a while but so far all is good.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 19, 2014)

Part of a rooster's job is to defend his ladies.  But, you can manage them.  I used to have a huge Buff Orpington roo that I swear could sense fear because he would attack a friend of ours teenage son who was terrified of him.  I always wondered if the boy had done something mean to the hens before.
But, he wouldn't mess with me.

But, if you decide differently Coq au Vin is a classic French dish  to make with an old roo.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 19, 2014)

X2 what @goatgurl said. Your Turkey hen is squatting as in position for mating. LOL The roo will protect.
Roosters can tear you up with their spurs if they are so inclined.
Do what you have to. Once our boys get about 1 1/2-2 inches we trim them with a dremmel. Helps with not tearing up the girls too.

I am surprised you RIR Hen is ot laying. Is she possibly finishing up a molt or starting one. Common myth is chickens stop laying at 2-3 ... not true, especially with heritage breeds they will lay for years.
The commercial and hybrids have a short er cylcle. But it is not uncommon for 4-5 year old hens to still be laying, just fewer eggs.
All of our 4-5 year old are still laying. Not 6 eggs a week but about 4, one gives 3.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the good feedback, everyone. Great advice.

Interesting about the turkey hen.    It seems we have a lot to learn!

If I remember correctly, the Spurs on the roo are only about 1/2" long.  We will be keeping the upper hand with him, so he won't have the opportunity to spur either of us.  Right now they are in a 20X20 foot chicken yard, so they shouldn't be a danger to visitors. If we start free ranging them, we will keep an eye on the roo. He may have a one way ticket to the freezer in his future. 

As for the RIR hen not laying, I'm going by what the previous owner told me. I was surprised when she said the hen wasn't laying anymore. No, she is not molting or finishing one.  We first saw her the end of Oct. and several times between then and when we closed on the house.  Never saw her molt.  Is it possible she has a nutritional deficit?  

A bag of pellet feed came with the farm.   DH has been feeding them, and can't remember what type of feed it is. We will check tomorrow when we are there. We have been saving our organic egg shells, and are giving those to them.  Should we add oyster shells, in addition to the egg shells?

The coop is low and small, and the nest boxes are hard to get too.  Not sure why someone would not have easy access to nest boxes?  One of the first things on our "To Do List" is to make a decent size coop, and get some laying hens. We are also planning to put a light in it, so the hens are more likely to lay eggs in Winter. 

We love eggs and eat a lot of them, so are really looking forward to getting our own eggs!


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 20, 2014)

Your turkey hen isn't a Narragansett. Not to say she couldn't have any in her background, but she isn't one.
Chicken hens typically only lay really well for a couple of years, so depending on how old she is and how her diet is, you may not get many if any out of her at this point.
I'm with everyone else on the rooster - it's his job to protect his hens, but he either learns not to mess with you or you replace him with a nicer rooster. I don't like having to kick out or carry brooms and I also care about the personalities my chickens produce in their offspring, so I don't keep aggressive roosters around, full stop.
Personally, I'd send the lot of them to freezer camp and start over after doing some research, but, that's me. 
Mmmm, chicken dumplings


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 20, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> Your turkey hen isn't a Narragansett. Not to say she couldn't have any in her background, but she isn't one.
> Chicken hens typically only lay really well for a couple of years, so depending on how old she is and how her diet is, you may not get many if any out of her at this point.
> I'm with everyone else on the rooster - it's his job to protect his hens, but he either learns not to mess with you or you replace him with a nicer rooster. I don't like having to kick out or carry brooms and I also care about the personalities my chickens produce in their offspring, so I don't keep aggressive roosters around, full stop.
> Personally, I'd send the lot of them to freezer camp and start over after doing some research, but, that's me.
> Mmmm, chicken dumplings



I'm kind of on the same page with you, SA.  I don't like having to constantly be wary of what the roo will do to protect his girls.  Would hand raising a roo help it to be nicer when he is older? Or is that more dependent on breed and personality?  I have read that some breeds are easier going than others.

I guess it doesn't really matter what breed the turkey hen is. Once the dust settles, these birds are going in the freezer. We might get into raising turkeys, ducks and geese, at some time in the future. But for now, we will be getting some multi-purpose layers, that can handle the Texas heat - maybe Ameracana or Barred Rocks. We also want to get some French Guineas, and give them access to our vegetable garden, to get rid of the bugs, without destroying the plants.


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 20, 2014)

A lot does depend on breed, though there are exceptions to every rule. I've heard opposite opinions on how to raise a friendly rooster and I don't think there is a perfect method. Some claim hen raised are less likely to attack since they have a healthy respect for you, others claim that hand raising and using lots of treats works.
I've done both and had good results, but, again, how much of that was the temperament of the birds? I've had two roosters draw blood from me, both were purchased when they were already full grown. Is that why? Maybe. It could definitely be a factor.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 20, 2014)

Having a large poultry farm we have raised over 100 roos. We currently have about 20 out there now. Out of all the roos we had to slaughter 2 for being just flat out mean. 1 was a Buff Orp, meanest bird we have evr had on our farm! 2nd was a bantam, he was so sweet until he fought off a hawk to protect his girls... 40-50 feet feathers everywhere but he continued fighting, hawk put its talons through the back of his neck and he was left there, we thought he was dead... he wasn't but near it and in shock, we nursed him back to health but after that he became so protective he turned very aggressive, attacked my littlest son. At  the time and put a huge gouge straight across his back. Needless to say I grabbed that bird up and he was done 30 seconds later. This was my favorite bird, I actually have a carving of him and a painting of him in my house, that is how much I loved "Clyde". But when he messed with my child... that was his end. 

I haven't found anything to "work" in particular ...  we never would breed a mean roo either so our lines are pretty docile. Even the notorious RIR roos are sweet. My son carries "one eye" around all the time. He is a RIR that got into a squabble in his puberty phase and got his eye punctured... he is blind in one eye. 
We just have them all ranged and we are always walking around among them, they don't see us as a threat.

Sometimes though we have had a few that after being put in the breeding pens (we only do that once a year) they will get real jerky from being penned and become more possessive but once they are back out free ranging they return to their normal selves.

I agree with SAFarms... that hen can't be a Narran... at first she kinda looked like one but she is way way to small and the color isn't right... on those last shots. 

Having a variety of birds is great too, chickens can be racist.. LOL... but if you start with lots of different colors and types they grow up without that "it's different" lets peck it to death.

Our fav dual purpose is the Delaware as the males are slaughter weight by 16 weeks. I love the Red sex link for layers but I am a heritage breed gal so Barred Rocks, Delawares are my favs. Love the Welsummers too, easy keepers dark terra cotta eggs sweet temperament no fuss birds. Chickens are fun and so addictive!


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 20, 2014)

the answers are maybe and yes.  hand raising a roo may help a little but isn't a sure thing.  the rir roo that i chased daily was hand raised by me from a chick and was still aggressive.  one of the meanest roosters i ever had i had hatched in an incubator and was a tiny silver laced Wyandotte bantam.  he didn't stay here. made a plump little roaster.  breed does matter but isn't a sure thing.  i have ordered chicks from murry mcmurry hatchery and have always been satisfied with their birds as well as their customer service if you want to go that way.  and remember i live up the hill from you in the heat too and i have a mixed flock of girls that include rir, black and blue marans, silver laced wyandottes, barred rock, black star and some mixed breed hens.  many of the older hens are 3-4 years and still laying well.  it's not unusual for a hen to stop laying after she has been moved, give her time to start back.  and if you don't plan to raise chicks from your own eggs you don't have to keep a roo at all, just sayin' chicken and dumplings are good.  and while guineas are good for bugs i have had them help themselves to veggies at times.  I'm going to get some guineas this year too but because I've been told they eat fire ants and that would be awesome.  we'll know the answer to that next year i guess.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 20, 2014)

Are you going to order from a hatchery or just go to local feed store? Just getting settled in, a trip to the feed store might be easier, they generally have chicks in the spring.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 20, 2014)

Well, we made a decision, today, about our rooster!  He definitely has a one way ticket to the freezer!

I was out spreading cut straw on muddy patches, when DH went into the chicken yard to feed the poultry. All of a sudden I heard him yell, and looked up just in time to see the roo run at him, jump up in the air and puff out all his feathers.  It reminded me of the photos I have seen of cock fighting . . . Especially the way the neck feathers fluffed out.

I "suggested DH block the roo, with his foot, so he did. The happened over and over.  I told him to run at the roo and stomp him feet, which he did, but the roo wouldn't back down. He just kept jumping up and trying to hurt DH.  Eventually, the roo stopped attacking, so DH went back to what he was doing. 

Just in case, I went and got the broom, and went in with DH to keep guard, while he did the chores.  We finally figured out that the whole roof of the coop lifts up, to get the eggs. ( I KNOW - crazy, right??? The roof must weigh 50 pounds!) so, DH was holding the roof up so we could see if there were any eggs in the nest boxes, and BAM! The roo came around the side of the coop and attacked DH. Well, that did it!  I yelled "NO!" And shoved the broom into the chest of the roo, to make him stay back. He tried jumping in the air, but I pushed him down, yelling "NO" again.  That seemed to do the trick. He stopped attacking, and went back to foraging, like nothing happened.  DH was finished filling feed and water, so we left, Keeping an eye on the roo all the way to the gate. 

We talked about it afterwards and decided it wasn't worth it, worrying you might get spurred every time you feed the chickens. Now is not a good time, because we have so much going on. But, it seems we are going to have to learn how to butcher a chicken a lot sooner than we thought!!!  Ummmm! Coq au Vin sounds really good!  Or maybe Chicken & Dumplings!,! Yum!  Note to self: find the slow cooker!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 20, 2014)

Baymule said:


> Are you going to order from a hatchery or just go to local feed store? Just getting settled in, a trip to the feed store might be easier, they generally have chicks in the spring.


That's a good point Baymule. If we were to order from a hatchery, we would have to get a minimum order - usually 25, to keep them all warm when they are being shipped during the Winter months. That is really too many for us to start with.  

Atwoods doesn't have chicks and won't get any until Spring.  We did check at a feed store, in Mt. Vernon, and they were getting some in the middle of Nov.  We haven't checked lately, but I would be surprised if they have any left by now. And I don't want to have to deal with raising baby chicks right now when we have so much going on.

I was actually thinking of buying about 6-8 young layers, so we have some chickens to I traduced our LGD puppies to when I bring them home.  I have looked on our local Craig's List and there are a number of people selling layers that are less than a year old.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 21, 2014)

Layers are the way to go, it will get you started without having to raise chicks. Maybe next year on the chicks.

I will be glad to give you pointers on butchering the rooster. #1-SKIN HIM!  You don't even want to mess with trying to pluck that tough old bird!
I rolled a piece of cardboard into a cone shape and duct taped it. I tape it to the fence and drop a chicken in, upside down. I cut their throats, sometimes cutting their heads off. This lets them bleed out and they don't "run around like a chicken with it's head cut off" or flop around and bruise the meat.

I cut off the wing tips and tail, and make a cut along the breast and pull the skin and feathers off. Then I cut around the anus, make a cut up the belly to the breast bone and drag the innards out. I don't save the liver or gizzard on old birds, I give it to the dogs. Cut off the legs and you are done. Wash. Wash. Wash again.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 21, 2014)

Baymule said:


> Layers are the way to go, it will get you started without having to raise chicks. Maybe next year on the chicks.
> 
> I will be glad to give you pointers on butchering the rooster. #1-SKIN HIM!  You don't even want to mess with trying to pluck that tough old bird!
> I rolled a piece of cardboard into a cone shape and duct taped it. I tape it to the fence and drop a chicken in, upside down. I cut their throats, sometimes cutting their heads off. This lets them bleed out and they don't "run around like a chicken with it's head cut off" or flop around and bruise the meat.
> ...



Thanks Baymule! That sounds easy enough. (Wanna come over and help???) Well, I take that back this will be our first bird to butcher. I'm sure he will be the worst, for that reason! 

I've also read that if you slit the carotid arteries, and let the blood drain, after putting them upside down in the cone (which calms them down), they gradually just pass out, and aren't stressed, which can affect the taste of the meat.   The stress, that is.

Hmmmm, I wonder if we hold him (by the legs) upside down, while we trim his sours, if he will stay calmer than if one of us tries to hold him still while the other one runs the Dremel???


----------



## Baymule (Dec 21, 2014)

If he is destined for the soup pot, why bother with the spurs? You don't need a rooster for egg production and your layers would probably appreciate it as well.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 21, 2014)

> But for now, we will be getting some multi-purpose layers, that can handle the Texas heat - maybe Ameracana or Barred Rocks



I love the BR's! I wanted to warn you about the "Ameracanas". Anything at the hatchery or feed store that is labeled ameraucana or Araucana is an Easter egger unless it is clearly marked as a PB TRUE ameraucana and the chicks are are at least $15/chick.


----------



## Maggiesdad (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah, if he's flaring his hackles at you this is never going to get any better. Their brains are no bigger than a pea, and run three programs, Fight, peck and scratch, and take care of the ladies. Once he gets in a loop of 'taking care of the ladies = fight you'  , it's over.  

To me, scalding and plucking is well worth the effort to be able to have the skin on.  I use the feet, too, for rockin soup stock. Just too much good gelatin to throw away! 

If you've got a 12qt stock pot, souse him down in there at 145°-150° for about a minute and a half. ('Til the big wing and tail feathers come out easy) He'll pluck clean in less than two minutes. A big pressure canner will work for  a scalding pot too if you have one.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 21, 2014)

Baymule said:


> If he is destined for the soup pot, why bother with the spurs? You don't need a rooster for egg production and your layers would probably appreciate it as well.



Well, if we keep the rooster to teach the puppies not to play with the chicks and chickens, we will want to grind the spurs down so they don't hurt the puppies in the process of "educating" them.    The roo also can't hurt us everytime we go into the chicken yard, if he doesn't have sharp spurs. When the puppies have learned that chickens aren't play toys, Mr. Roo can go into the soup pot.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 21, 2014)

Oookkaaay! I just realized where the confusion is coming from, about trimming the spurs vs just putting the roo in the soup pot. On my Devonviolet - Our LGD Adventure Journal we have been having a parallel discussion. Over there, Southern by choice suggested we keep the roo to educate our new puppies about not playing with the chickens. So THAT is why we would need to Dremel the spurs.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 21, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I love the BR's! I wanted to warn you about the "Ameracanas". Anything at the hatchery or feed store that is labeled ameraucana or Araucana is an Easter egger unless it is clearly marked as a PB TRUE ameraucana and the chicks are are at least $15/chick.


Wow! That's good to know, Goat Whisperer.  I wasn't aware that there was a difference in breed with Ameracana/Ameraucana. I've seen hatchery listings for Easter Eggers and thought they were including the pastel layers with the true Ameraucana. I also wasn't aware that true Ameraucana were $15/per chick.  WOW! That's a bit spendy! I don't think I would spend that much now, but if I get into selling at Farmer's Market, do you know where we might get some of the PB TRUE Ameraucana chicks?


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 22, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I love the BR's! I wanted to warn you about the "Ameracanas". Anything at the hatchery or feed store that is labeled ameraucana or Araucana is an Easter egger unless it is clearly marked as a PB TRUE ameraucana and the chicks are are at least $15/chick.


I was curious about True Ameraucana, so went online and found these websites saying pretty much the same as you said.

http://www.cashsblueeggs.com
http://www.ameraucana.org

The second one has a Breeder's List. I found a breeder here in Texas, that isn't too far off the beaten path, from the way we go to and from Dallas. When we are ready to raise Auracanas, we will have to check this guy out.

So, thanks for the head's up, Goat Whisperer.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 23, 2014)

Glad you found a breeder! 

Your welcome


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 15, 2018)

I just finished  reading this and you really had me laughing. We have twelve chickens and one roo, i am afraid of birds...any birds..every time i bend over to get the eggs out of their temporary  housing, i look for snakes first (florida) and it never fails...a chicken will fly out into my face and i scream, husband laughs...i get eggs.....we are now building new chicken yard with walk in open house. Thank you for writing this post, i certainly  can relate


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 15, 2018)

I’ve learned so much since then. We have actually added two 8x16 runs on the back of the chicken coop. It’s great for quarantining animals and/or birds.  Right now, we are using the combined space as a transition space for our pulets and the roosters, that we are growing out to put in the freezer. They were in the barn until they feathered out, and then they went to the run when we have transitioned them to layer feed. They are almost ready. We will probably put them with the older birds in the next day or two.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 16, 2018)

Devonviolet said:


> I’ve learned so much since then. We have actually added two 8x16 runs 9n the back of the chicken coop. It’s great for quarantining animals and/or birds.  Right now, we are using the combined space as a transition space for our pulets and the roosters, that we are growing out to put in the freezer. They were in the barn until they feathered out, and then they went to the run when we have transitioned them to layer feed. They are almost ready. We will probably put them with the older birds in the next day or two.


Thats one thing about having animals, there is always fencing, building and moving things around to make  thing more efficient  and convenient.  That is why we are moving the chicken area, so as i get older enerything is easier , more efficent and takes less time for the chores, and gives us more time to enjoy them. Hopefully  this new chicken set up will keep them from scaring me by flying at me. Lol


----------

